# Horror Theme Songs Turned Hip Hop



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

So today I had an idea that it would be awesome to turn a horror movie theme into a rap beat and rap over it. When I went on youtube I thought there would not be any of these but to my surprise there are a ton! Some awesome horror and hip hop fans out there made some awesome beats out of popular horror movie theme songs! :smoking:

Just a few:
















If you find anymore awesome ones or even alternate versions that you find worthy, please post them!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are pretty cool. I like the Halloween techno kinda vibe in the last one.


----------

